# Hymer Exsis...Tow Bar



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

THIS IS MY FIRST POST , ... We have recently replaced our aged Autosleeper Clubman with a Hymer Exsis SK , and would appreciate any tips regarding fitting a towbar

The van has only done 3,000 miles and a few niggly problems have appeared , so any info much appreciated , now we boast almost 20,000 members

Mark and Denise


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I suggest you try TOWTAL at Stoke, they fitted mine without problem, reasonable price, you may need to repaint it after a couple of years but that isn't difficult,
Regards, Chris V


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hymer Exsis towbar*

Thank you Stickey , have found TOWTAL in our local Yellow Pages , they are only 17 miles from us ,

any idea of cost of towbars please??


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Mine cost £275 including a new step but it is a standard van, Yours could easily be more, if necessary they build one while you wait, easiest thing is to give them a ring,
Regards,
Chris V


----------

